# American Freestyle Karate-The Book



## The Kai (Jan 10, 2005)

Ssadly I loaned my copy to a "friend" and now I cannot get the book back (This is why I don't run a library).  Is the book available anywhere?? i need to find a copy

Todd


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 10, 2005)

I remember seeing it in the "Ohara Publications" section of Black Belt magazine (hardcopy & online)--hopefully, it's still there.

Salute,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jan 10, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Ssadly I loaned my copy to a "friend" and now I cannot get the book back (This is why I don't run a library).  Is the book available anywhere?? i need to find a copy
> 
> Todd




     Doesn't the guy who wrote it post here sometimes?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 10, 2005)

Here ya go:

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/

The tactics and strategy book is pretty good too!  Its fun to try some of the "sucker" moves. 

Lamont

PS: And yes, Mr. Anderson does post on this forum.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 10, 2005)

I allready checked the Online store, out of stock-any where else??

todd


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 10, 2005)

Send a PM to Dan Anderson. He posts anbd visits here frequently, and I'm sure he'd help you...

Paul


----------



## Blindside (Jan 11, 2005)

There are 5 on Amazon right now, not including used books.

Lamont


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry, I made a mistake in my earlier post.  The book I saw in the "Ohara Publications" section of Black Belt Magazine was "Winning Tournament Karate" by Chuck Norris (must have gotten the titles mixed up).  Didn't mean to mislead you about that.

Hope you get one of the ones on Amazon.  I just checked & they're still there.

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## still learning (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, My last Sensi use to have a lot books.  He mention to build your own library, and don't lend out your books.

 Today I still have some books missing and had loan them to fellow students. But that is OK.

 I do loan videos's but only copies ones, incase they do not come back.

 If they want to borrow the book, today I mention "amazon"  may have them. ...Aloha


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 14, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, My last Sensi use to have a lot books.  He mention to build your own library, and don't lend out your books.


I agree. However, I tend to stock books in my store. That way our students and the general public can increase their knowledge. 

Todd, Ohara Publications is not dependable. Otherwise, I would stock a few of their titles. Contact Mr. Dan Anderson. BTW, his newer books on the subject material is very good.

Take care,
Andrew


----------

